# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Vault Tip - Land on very small ledges/obsticles with ease

## CuT

If you ever can't land on a small ledge/rail you're trying to vault over but stay on top of; *Tap 'Crouch' shortly after your vault. 

*It seems to kill the animation of vaulting and sticks you on the rail or ledge you're trying to get on top of. 

Post if you're able to reproduce (hopefully I'm not crazy and wasn't getting lucky - I have nothing set up to capture)

----------


## Dante

I'll definitely try this later. Really nice posts about BF4, keep it up!  :Smile:

----------

